
On Twitter as a research problem - nreece
http://dsandler.org/wp/archives/2008/12/08/on-twitter
======
gsmaverick
Very interesting article. I definitely think that there are many interesting
trends in/on Twitter that we've never really seen before. The spam-free nature
of Twitter is especially interesting.

